# Flats on dankung ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

How can i put flatbands with an ott attachment on a dankung slingshot, a standart one with rings.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Blade said:


>


Thanks man ! But i figured something out  i was acctualy able to harvest game using a dnkung with flats since the time i posted this topic LOL. a thread in the hunting sectuon is coming up


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> How can i put flatbands with an ott attachment on a dankung slingshot, a standart one with rings.


I use single tubes all the time and have seen lots of folks use flats.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do it the same way as Blade tie's the flat band..works very well~AKAOldmiser


----------

